# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال ریاضی مهندسی

## TRACKER

سلام دوستان میشه این دوتا سوالو حل کنید 


  @Alir3zaa

----------


## Alir3zaa

دوتا نگاشت رو به فرم e^jz بنویس و یه بار برای خطوط y=c و یه بار برای x=c تصویر هر نگاشت رو بدست بیار. اینا توی تمام کتابای ریاضی مهندسی هستن..

----------

